

Is apple turning it's back on creatives? - pedalpete
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39925/?nlid=nldly&nld=2012-03-21

======
xspence
I think this also feeds on the question of the recent article that was
released showing that there is no new Mac or OSX team leader - maybe showing
that the new version of OSX will be primarily iOS like. Do you think that
Apple is shooting for a system where they control the rules on all platforms
and the developers _cough_ minions _cough_ work within the setup realm of
Apple?

It seems somewhat sinister, but after what they've done with the controlled
iOS environment, I don't see any reason why 11.x won't be restrictive.

I do agree, in the case of the article. It think Apple is so powerful that
they don't need to worry about being creative, because their role in the world
defines innovative thinking.

